

Fake Ad for Apparent Credit Card Scam on MIT Technology Review - nitinalabur
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/517576/fake-ad-for-apparent-credit-card-scam-was-on-our-site/

======
nitinalabur
I hope not many people fell for this scam!

